# Huge recall of "Slim Fast"



## Sandie S-R (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm sincerely hoping none of you use this product, but thought it important to post this here just in case anyone does.

All Slim Fast canned drinks have been recalled - according to WebMD... 

http://www.webmd.com/diet/news/20091204/all-slim-fast-cans-recalled?ecd=wnl_nal_120409


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 4, 2009)

I drink them sometimes. Not for weight management, but because I need to occasionally supplement my protein intake and they taste better than other pre-mixed products. I hadn't realized that they were recalled. Thank you for posting this.


----------



## ssflbelle (Dec 5, 2009)

I am assuming this is the current ones out now and not ones from months ago. I was drinking some of them to get some weight off before the bash in June.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 6, 2009)

Sometimes when I'm running around at work without time to eat, drink or pee (which is actually a typical day on our unit), the only protein, carbs or other nutrients I get in a day is a Slim Fast. It's not my favorite thing in the world (Carnation Instant breakfast is better, I think, and actual food is even better) but it does get the job done. My daughter also drinks them, for the same reasons. She can knock one back between classes and it doesn't get stuck in her braces. I hate the idea of using it as a diet but for the occasional meal replacement, when one would otherwise eat a candy bar or more likely in my case, nothing at all, it's not bad

I'm sorry to hear about the recall. I'll have to check our work stash to see if any of the cans in question were involved.


----------



## rainyday (Dec 6, 2009)

It looks like it's all cans, regardless of when they were sold.



> The recall involves all ready-to-drink Slim-Fast products sold in cans, regardless of flavor, "Best-By" date, lot code, or UPC number.
> 
> The recall doesn't include any other Slim-Fast products, such as powdered shakes, meal bars, or snack bars.
> 
> ...


----------

